# Screenprinting classes - Vancouver



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been meaning to post this for a while, but I kept forgetting. 

The Blim Arts Society here in Vancouver offers ongoing screenprinting classes (both beginning and advanced) for $40-$50.

BLIM Art, Music, Silkscreen Workshop Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada


----------

